# Frequencies



## Tyrone (May 16, 2012)

Have an onkyo 7.1 receiver that's 100 watts per channel. I have boss double cubes for my rear surround speakers, what frequency should I have them at? My receiver is capable of 80 hz 250 hz, 280 hz and higher.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Tyrone said:


> Have an onkyo 7.1 receiver that's 100 watts per channel. I have boss double cubes for my rear surround speakers, what frequency should I have them at? My receiver is capable of 80 hz 250 hz, 280 hz and higher.


If your receiver has Audyssey let it do the work.


----------



## 94vg30de (May 16, 2012)

Set to 250 or 280Hz: 
google "bose double cube crossover"

FYI, if you are hooking the Bose speakers straight to a non-Bose receiver/processor, they probably aren't going to sound as good as they would with the Bose processor in the signal chain...


----------



## Tyrone (May 16, 2012)

Thanx. I tried audyssey a while ago and it bought the levels down so far I couldn't enjoy it. I couldn't feel it anymore. I have them at 80 hz now so I'm gonna bump it up and see what they sound like. I always adjusted them by ear. I just recently took my carpet up and now have hardwood floors so I need to make adjustments thanx again...


----------



## 94vg30de (May 16, 2012)

I would imagine they will sound a lot cleaner at 280 instead of 80.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Tyrone said:


> Thanx. I tried audyssey a while ago and it bought the levels down so far I couldn't enjoy it. I couldn't feel it anymore. I have them at 80 hz now so I'm gonna bump it up and see what they sound like. I always adjusted them by ear. I just recently took my carpet up and now have hardwood floors so I need to make adjustments thanx again...[/QUOT
> 
> Below is a question I had asked Chris with Audyssey and his reply:
> 
> ...


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

94vg30de said:


> I would imagine they will sound a lot cleaner at 280 instead of 80.


Agreed. 80 or 120Hz is waaaay too low for 2" mini cube speakers.


----------

